# Ruffed grouse season opens tomorrow



## sprucegum (Sep 27, 2013)

Ruffed grouse season opens tomorrow


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 27, 2013)

Good luck!!! Bow season starts tomorrow in Texas. Heading to the deer camp later this afternoon. ;-)


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dave do you only have ruffled grouse there or do you also have fool hens(spruce grouse) and Blue grouse?


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 27, 2013)

I've eaten Grouse one time at elk camp in Colorado and man was it good. Always wanted to mount one but down here on the Gulf Coast of Texas we don't see them much LOL. Good Luck and remember pictures are always welcomed!!

Barry


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 27, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Dave do you only have ruffled grouse there or do you also have fool hens(spruce grouse) and Blue grouse?



We have spruce grouse but fish & wildlife wardens get really pissed when you shoot one. We have no pheasant however there is no closed season on them . There is a guy that trains dogs lives about a mile from me. He raises pheasant and releases them on his land for his rich clients to shoot at sometimes they wander my way pretty tasty and a easy mark. As for pictures I will go hunting but man are they hard to get with the leaves still on, they like thick cover and will sometimes flush 50 yds away. Some guys just ride the back roads and shoot em in the road pretty easy on a nice sunny day, poor sportsmanship and a good way to get a big fine and loose you hunting licence for a year, and perhaps your gun and your car if the warden is in a foul mood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2013)

I brought one of my coastie buddies home with me one time on leave and took him quail hunting. He said it was almost as fun as grouse. He was from Connecticut and loved hunting grouse. He said the quail tasted as good as the grouse, but it could have also been the way I cooked it, and the case of Lonestar long necks we were working on while I smoked the birds probably didn't hurt none either. 

He also said pheasant was his favorite. I have never hunted nor eaten pheasant or grouse. Happy hunting!


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 27, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> I've eaten Grouse one time at elk camp in Colorado and man was it good. Always wanted to mount one but down here on the Gulf Coast of Texas we don't see them much LOL. Good Luck and remember pictures are always welcomed!!
> 
> Barry



Do you do taxidermy ?


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I brought one of my coastie buddies home with me one time on leave and took him quail hunting. He said it was almost as fun as grouse. He was from Connecticut and loved hunting grouse. He said the quail tasted as good as the grouse, but it could have also been the way I cooked it, and the case of Lonestar long necks we were working on while I smoked the birds probably didn't hurt none either.
> 
> He also said pheasant was his favorite. I have never hunted nor eaten pheasant or grouse. Happy hunting!



It is pretty hard to mess up cooking ruffed grouse a old big one might be a little tough but the taste is second to non. A warden friend told me they are the most poached game in the state, after you have eaten one it is easy to understand why. It is the only small game I will sometimes shoot while I am deer hunting, if you shoot the head of a sitting bird with your deer rifle and take it back to camp to share no one minds. Buy the way shooting them with a rifle is legal and the season runs through deer season.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I brought one of my coastie buddies home with me one time on leave and took him quail hunting. He said it was almost as fun as grouse. He was from Connecticut and loved hunting grouse. He said the quail tasted as good as the grouse, but it could have also been the way I cooked it, and the case of Lonestar long necks we were working on while I smoked the birds probably didn't hurt none either.
> ...



You can shoot them here with a rifle also. Limit used to be 3- been a while. Blue grouse are up in the mountains- about twice as big as a Ruff. Nothing better then Grouse breast. Used to get the blues elk hunting. good luck- same here with the leafs best walking old skid trails here for them.


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 27, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Wildthings said:
> 
> 
> > I've eaten Grouse one time at elk camp in Colorado and man was it good. Always wanted to mount one but down here on the Gulf Coast of Texas we don't see them much LOL. Good Luck and remember pictures are always welcomed!!
> ...



Oh yeah It takes up far too much of my time I could be making shavings with! LOL

Here's an example: Other Things I Do


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 28, 2013)

Very few grouse here. I've seen only a couple in 40 yrs. of bird hunting, and never got a shot at any. Gary


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 29, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Very few grouse here. I've seen only a couple in 40 yrs. of bird hunting, and never got a shot at any. Gary



Well I shot at a couple yesterday, I think they fly faster than they used to :dash2:. I did not get into them good yesterday hope to try a couple different spots this afternoon. So much feed in early fall they can be anywhere.


----------

